# Installing K1D4-NC in Kato SD70M



## Gameboy900 (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi, I am having trouble installing a TCS K1D4-NC in a Kato SD70M. I have done everything the insttructions say on on the TCS website but the front part of the decoder isnt making contact with the top of the frame. How can I fix this? Thanks!


----------

